# Fall Train Show at Pomona Fairgrounds?



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if this show is going to happen this year at the LA County Fairgrounds in Pomona. I aven't seen any adds for it.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

There was a show about a month ago.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think the are doing that show any more. But I could be wrong

JJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob (and Mickey) Toohey, who manages the Fairplex layout, is a member of the _Orange County Garden Railway Society_. (Bob is actually in LA, but we make exceptions.  )

All OCGRS members will be invited to bring their equipment to run on the Fairplex layout next July when Bob and Mickey host the monthly meeting.

Anyone wanting to join OCGRS can get info at the link. Dues are just $20/year ($10 if paying after July 1 ). We do have out-of-State members.

http://www.orangecountygardenrailwaysociety.com/


BTW, they run the Fairplex layout during the LA County Fair. (This is a requirement of the contract to use the land/layout.)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete if you mean the SWGRS Southwest Garden Railroad Show, it isn't going to happen. Health issues with the organizer. The only show at the Fairplex was the all scale Great Train Expo last month.

Given the news that there will be no Anaheim GTE show next January and that the next GTE will be in Costa Mesa, its very possible that Pomona and Costa Mesa will be the only GTEs and the Ontario BTS will be the closest thing to a large scale show left in SoCal.

I say this as an exhibitor, if these are the only ones left I may stop going, getting the layout in and out at these locations by myself is too much and often very damaging to the layout, not to mention its very tough on me to do two days by myself.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone. I've been out of town for the BTS Ontario for a few years now and I like the ease of access of the SWGRS plus the Fairplex GRR. Seams like we should collectively think about a Fall large scale show at Fairplex with the money going to the Garden RR.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to see something like the SWGRS come back but I just don't see anywhere near enough support for large scale in the market to justify it. The entire large advance market has severely contracted with the exception of live steam market. You might be able to put together a show centered on live steam and let the rest of large scale tag along but your not going to need a Fairplex or BTS size hall to host it. Maybe something smaller scale liked some of the regional train shows back east or in Britain. They use venues the size of a typical High School gym not a convention hall.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

seamed like the fairplax w/ the one blding next to the layout wasn't that oversized. I think it would be good to set up low cost tables where we could sell & buy trains from each other in a silent auction set up would generate some traffic also. I think the lack of new product is slowing the G scale recovery, which is hitting the trade shows. So the shows must adapt and think outside the red box ;


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe re: new product, but Bachmann just cut off new Spectrum mfring until they sell off whats already stocked, that's how soft the current market is. it will be very telling to see if USAT ever comes out with any of those items that they had the interest survey recently, and more importantly if they release anything, how well it sells.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Glory Days" of the SWGRS show was 2010-2012. We had the Fairplex layout as a draw to the show. New folks to the hobby would watch the trains on the layout and then go inside the hall to buy. AND THEY were buying. It was at this time period that the recession was STARTING to bring down the fall of Aristo. Also Bachmann was starting to bring out more locomotives in the 1:20.3 Spectrum Line. Since then the bottom seems to have fallen out of the hobby. Aristo gone and with that the more affordable trains for those just entering the hobby. BTS is a ghost of its former self. I just feel that this small niche of the model railroading hobby is probably done. I'm just pessimistic that there isn't the interest for new people to come into this hobby. Track is STILL too expensive for anything but the smallest oval in a child's bedroom. When was the last time we saw a person, on THIS forum or LSC actually planning and building a new layout outdoors with more than a couple of hundred feet of track and more than one turnout? The layouts that have already been built will be the ones left standing as the last person in this hobby turns the lights out for the last time. AND that, IMHO is coming soon. 

There is just not enough interest now for a show anywhere close to what SWGRS was at one time. The smaller scales seem to be thriving though.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am still expanding my layout some. I am making my own track out of 1/2 x1/2x 1/8 angle iron welded to 1/2x1/8th flat rolled steel every 12 inches. I either bury in in concrete or ballast. It is not really that noticeable I use brass track where it will really show. 
I miss a great deal the days of the Queen Mary. The BTS started to decline when it moved to Onterieo convention center. Then got worse when it went all scale. I am looking forward to Mary's this year. I love the road trip there.

JJ


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Gary, under your scenario the Fairplex may be Mt Sinai! That's why I'm suggesting it as the best SoCal location to re start a G scale annual show/event. I don't think it would need a large building. Just a place we G scalers could come together once a year. It's more or less central to so Cal, has a huge layout w/ a good active following, has a real train museum, and would seam a great venue to bring us all together.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think any show that actively involved the Fairplex layout would probably have to be organised by them as well, at least partially organized


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> I would think any show that actively involved the Fairplex layout would probably have to be organised by them as well, at least partially organized


THAT'S exactly the point I was trying to make to Espee......remember Vic when the MLS crowd was invited to run our personal equipment on Fairplex back in 2010? Even the folks on LSC were a little miffed that THEY were not invited . Remember the "pizza parties the Fairplex layout people let us have. AND remember how "uptight" the fairgrounds employees were about outsiders bringing stuff through the gate to run on the layout.

Yeah, the Fairplex layout IS Mt. Sinai now! Like I said before, there is just not the interest anymore for the Fairplex people to open their layout as a gathering spot. The alignment of the sun, moon and stars at that time were perfect. That window has come and gone. Sorry to say. The first invite that the MLS crowd received from Fairplex back in the day was because of one of our MLS members was a member of the layout and arranged with Bob Toohey to get the invite set up. That was Chris Walas.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Gary, I live way north in Ventura. So I didn't know the history or people involved. I'm just throwing an idea out there with the hope that someone who is a member of the Fairplex Layout would think it a good idea also. Maybe even a fundraiser for the layout. Positive thoughts for a miracle!

PS public event grounds people are typically "no you can't do that" as opposed to "welcome, how can I help my Guest/customer."


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Esppe Pete said:


> Gary, I live way north in Ventura. So I didn't know the history or people involved. I'm just throwing an idea out there with the hope that someone who is a member of the Fairplex Layout would think it a good idea also. Maybe even a fundraiser for the layout. Positive thoughts for a miracle!
> 
> PS public event grounds people are typically "no you can't do that" as opposed to "welcome, how can I help my Guest/customer."


Pete,

It WAS a great time back then when we could run on the "lengendary" layout. I am 71 years old and grew up as a young child with that railroad back in the late forties-early fifties. It was a real treat for me to run my equipment on the layout then. Maybe we can hope for another "miracle".


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The price at the fairplex, Not talking about the railroad, just the facility, went from 7000. for the show to 13,000 for the show in one year. My health, open heart surgery and 2 kids with cancer has been my main focus for the past couple of years. I saw a bunch of old friends at Martys this weekend and they asked if I was going to do more shows. I want to. If I could get the price down, I would love to go back to the fairplex.

I cant tell you how good it makes me feel that you guys liked the SWGRS. I put my heart and soul into it.

David


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave I hope you are doing well. $13k holy smokes that's almost double! If that's the price for Pomona I can only wonder what happened with the GTE to abandon Anaheim for Pomona. Anaheim must have wanted a Kings Ransom to make Pomona look affordable. Not good for the hobby in any scale!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It was great David, and even the "tone" of a show you put on was evident, friendlier, more hobbiest oriented, just plain better.

Stay well.

Greg Elmassian


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh yes.. pizza & trains, & Dave's wonderful "Dorothy in Kansas"" houses that could be put together several different ways. I still have my SGRS "G-Scale -- Because size DOES matter!" T-shirt.

Dave, sorry to hear about your family's continuing health problems, and of course you need to address those first! But if the stars ever 'come back into alignmentt', somewhere, somewhen... we'll be waiting for the next SWGRS!


----------

